# What happened to Spinach Linguine?



## jkl2000 (Mar 21, 2013)

Suddenly as of about one year ago I cannot find packaged (dry) Spinach Linguine at either of the supermarkets at which I shop. They have all those other pastas with vegetables added to make them healthier, but I can't find true Spinach Linguine any longer. Does anyone know if manufacturers have stopped making it? Or maybe stores have just stopped ordering it? It used to be sort of a staple, and I liked preparing it with just butter, pepper, salt and grated cheese.

I've asked the managers at the stores, but unfortunately at both stores they seem pretty clueless and uninterested about what products are available and what products customers want. This is at an A&P and a Stop & Shop. I'll have to try Whole Foods - they probably still carry it if it's available. I can sometimes find packaged "fresh" Spinach Linguine, but this is actually not what I'm looking for.


----------



## Addie (Mar 21, 2013)

Welcome to DC.

Have you ever considered making your own and drying it? It is not hard to do. The hardest part is making sure you wring out as much moisture from the spinach as possible.


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 21, 2013)

Welcome to DC 

Those pastas with veggies added are primarily for the color - there's negligible nutritional value added by the veggies.


----------



## jkl2000 (Mar 21, 2013)

Oh, I don't use the past with veggies added - I just think stores may have stopped carrying Spinach Linguine because those products have become more popular.

But real Spinach Linguine is much darker and I think has more spinach added than those other products have. At any rate, it has a very different taste to plain linguine.

RE: making my own Spinach Linguine, I've never made pasta. It might be nice to try some time though.


----------



## CWS4322 (Mar 21, 2013)

Welcome to DC! Pasta is fairly easy to make. And. making it with spinach, kale, or swiss chard is not difficult. I used to make a lovely dish (Jeanne's Straw and Hay) that used 1/2 spinach and 1/2 plain linguini, smoked ham, peas, cream, and parm....hmmm...maybe I should pull out Jeanne's recipe. It was really tasty. I prefer the spinach linguini...I was thinking of picking some up tomorrow. I hope where I shop they still carry it...


----------



## Cerise (Mar 21, 2013)

jkl2000 said:


> Suddenly as of about one year ago I cannot find packaged (dry) Spinach Linguine at either of the supermarkets at which I shop. They have all those other pastas with vegetables added to make them healthier, but I can't find true Spinach Linguine any longer. Does anyone know if manufacturers have stopped making it? Or maybe stores have just stopped ordering it? It used to be sort of a staple, and I liked preparing it with just butter, pepper, salt and grated cheese.
> 
> I've asked the managers at the stores, but unfortunately at both stores they seem pretty clueless and uninterested about what products are available and what products customers want. This is at an A&P and a Stop & Shop. I'll have to try Whole Foods - they probably still carry it if it's available. I can sometimes find packaged "fresh" Spinach Linguine, but this is actually not what I'm looking for.


 
Welcome to DC.

My store carries a few brands. I haven't seen linguine - only fettuccine & spaghetti. All the brands are in the links below. If the manager is disinterested, I would change markets, or order it on line. Good luck 

Amazon.com: spinach pasta: Grocery & Gourmet Food

Da Vinci Spinach Nests Pasta, 16 oz, 2 pk - Best Price

I may just have to order the lasagna noodles  ;-)
http://www.amazon.com/Parboil-Spina...qid=1363886522&sr=1-11&keywords=spinach+pasta


----------



## Snip 13 (Mar 21, 2013)

They sent it all to South Africa lol! We have loads here.

Welcome to DC


----------



## jkl2000 (Oct 8, 2013)

Just came a lookin' for an answer to this again - I think I meant to make my post about Spinach Fettuccine, not linguini. In either case, I still cannot find this spinach pasta anywhere, and it used to be commonplace.


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 8, 2013)

I don't know what happened to it. I see tricolor rotini in the markets all the time. If you want to add nutrition to pasta, I think it would be more effective to add fresh vegetables and herbs in a sauce, whether tomato-based or olive oil, garlic and cheese.


----------



## Kitchen Barbarian (Oct 8, 2013)

I never got the whole spinach-pasta thing anyway - it really didn't even taste that much different.  That *I* noticed, anyway.  I think I had some that had a bitter note once ... that's about as far as I can recall ever noticing anything different about the way it tasted ...


----------



## Mad Cook (Oct 8, 2013)

GotGarlic said:


> I don't know what happened to it. I see tricolor rotini in the markets all the time. If you want to add nutrition to pasta, I think it would be more effective to add fresh vegetables and herbs in a sauce, whether tomato-based or olive oil, garlic and cheese.


I don't think the OP is bothered about the nutritional value of the fettucini. S/he wants green fettucini.

Plenty of green pasta available in supermarkets here.


----------



## Addie (Oct 8, 2013)

Kitchen Barbarian said:


> I never got the whole spinach-pasta thing anyway - it really didn't even taste that much different.  That *I* noticed, anyway.  I think I had some that had a bitter note once ... that's about as far as I can recall ever noticing anything different about the way it tasted ...



Italians love to add other foods and seasonings to the homemade pasta. The only one I refused to try is the one with the black ink of the squid. And I am not fond of the one with ground peppercorns added to the pasta. Too much of a good thing. Some only add the juice of the veggie to the pasta, others make a mash of the veggie. I kind of like the ones with the mash. You can taste the veggie. With just the juice, it makes for a pretty pasta. At Christmas time of course red and green pastas are served. Spinach, peas, broccoli any green veggie that you are willing to cook to death and make a dry mash out of makes for the green. For the red it can be beets, tomatoes, and any other red veggie. It takes a lot of work in spite of how easy Lydia or Maryanne makes it look. The noni's I knew growing up started at the beginning of December.


----------



## Kitchen Barbarian (Oct 8, 2013)

Inky pasta?  I'd pass on that too!

I can see where a spice, especially black pepper, could make a difference to the flavor - but not the veggies.  Maybe I've just never had any that was made with mashed veggies.  I like pepper in very small amounts, but the operative word there is "small", so - no black peppercorn pasta for me, either.

I'm pretty sure I'd pass on beet pasta too.  I don't know why - when I was a kid I absolutely LOVED beets.  I don't know why I hate them so much now!


----------



## CWS4322 (Oct 9, 2013)

Kitchen Barbarian said:


> Inky pasta?  I'd pass on that too!
> 
> I can see where a spice, especially black pepper, could make a difference to the flavor - but not the veggies.  Maybe I've just never had any that was made with mashed veggies.  I like pepper in very small amounts, but the operative word there is "small", so - no black peppercorn pasta for me, either.
> 
> I'm pretty sure I'd pass on beet pasta too.  I don't know why - when I was a kid I absolutely LOVED beets.  I don't know why I hate them so much now!


I picked up some of the squid pasta awhile back. I plan on making something with it, just haven't had a craving for pasta lately (I rarely eat pasta).


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 9, 2013)

CWS4322 said:


> I picked up some of the squid pasta awhile back. I plan on making something with it, just haven't had a craving for pasta lately (I rarely eat pasta).



I had squid ink pasta with scallops at an Italian restaurant when we were in Detroit in August. The pasta by itself didn't have much flavor, like regular pasta, but the scallops were amazing! The entire dish together was delicious!


----------



## Addie (Oct 9, 2013)

GotGarlic said:


> I had squid ink pasta with scallops at an Italian restaurant when we were in Detroit in August. The pasta by itself didn't have much flavor, like regular pasta, but the scallops were amazing! The entire dish together was delicious!



 Great pairing. The ink comes from a sea creature as well as the scallops. That chef knows his food.


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg (Oct 9, 2013)

We have Catelli brand Spinach Fettuccine here. All the stores carry it.


----------



## Addie (Oct 9, 2013)

My supermarket has a small section of handmade pasta by small local and some importing companies. Spinach, beet, carrot etc. are all available. They are all in cellophane packages and the pastas are in individual nests.


----------



## taxlady (Oct 9, 2013)

I don't bother with the coloured pasta. They don't seem to make it in whole wheat in Italy.


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg (Oct 9, 2013)

They actually do now. We saw it this past spring when we were in Germany. Barilla makes it now. Cereali integrali or just Integrale means whole wheat.
Integrale Barilla | Barilla


----------



## taxlady (Oct 9, 2013)

Rocket_J_Dawg said:


> They actually do now. We saw it this past spring when we were in Germany. Barilla makes it now. Cereali integrali or just Integrale means whole wheat.
> Integrale Barilla | Barilla


I didn't see any coloured pasta on that page, just regular whole wheat. I've never noticed Barilla whole wheat, but to be honest, I don't usually bother looking for whole wheat pasta at the supermarket.

I pick up dry pasta at the health food store. They carry two wonderful, Italian brands of organic, whole wheat pasta: Bio Naturae and Fellicetti. I haven't seen the coloured pasta in whole wheat.

(Integrale is one of the terms for whole wheat in French. I live in Quebec, so I am familiar with the term.)


----------

